# Tremblant only open until 330?



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Like the topic says... I've heard mount tremblant is only open from 9 till 330? can anyone shed some light on this? for 80$ a day kinda seems a little outlandish....


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, after going out west, anything in the east seems like a ridiculous price. Last time I was there it was only open those hours, but i seem to remember it being more like $60-$70. Also, if you have an CASI levels, they used to give discounts for that too.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

its open until 4, they start to shut down certain areas at 3:30 with the final portion closing at 4. Yeah I've only ever gone up there for college trips and got package rates so I don't really know what the daily lift price is, does seem a little steep though.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

It's only some lifts that close at 3:30pm. Generally the areas that are only serviced by one lift that take a little longer to do the patrol sweep before it gets too dark to see someone in trouble in the glades. The main lifts and gondola run till 4.

Also, if you want a good deal on tickets, buy them at Costco in person or online. $59 including lunch last year.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's true, but a frigging nice mountain though!!

Their season pass goes for like 1300$ no joke...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

No night boarding? lame


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i think there is night boarding at Mont Saint Anne - as you drive in to Tremblant (from MTL) about 20-30 minutes out you'll pass another mountain on your right. I _think_ this is Saint Anne (but never been and don't recall for sure). In any event, whatever mountain that is about halfway between Montreal and Tremblant, does some night riding. Check it out.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you're into park riding I'd suggest Mont Saint-Sauveur/Avila. They're open 'till 10pm (give/take depending on the day) and are DA BOMB!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

so many better options than tremblant. st sauveur, le massif, st anne/stoneham, to name a few. I've always experienced ice and big lines at tremblant, pretty nice park though


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

My girlfriend and I went up to tremblant last year around late february. The lift tickets are about 70$ before taxes, which is a total rip off. The main gondala would close around 430 when we went, since i guess it was near the end of the season. You might be able to get discounted lift tickets if you are getting accomdation as a package. 

Its an intrawest resort, so expect high prices. Its a nice mountain overall. The biggest and has the highest peak out of all the nearby resorts. 

PS. There's not a lot of parking in that area so make sure you go early.


----------

